# Truth about fords 6.0?



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

So whats the truth? I have herd all the horror stories but never witnessed any personaly. I have how ever witnessed them run awesome for years and years. I am looking at 2003-2009 f350s and I am seriously considering an 04 with the 6.0 in it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Like anything you get good one's and bad one's. You would hope one that old would have all the problems worked out.
A good friend of mine has as 05 and although he has had problems for the most part it has been a good truck. I will say, he is not good with maintenance either.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Buy an '06 or '7 if you buy any 6.0 diesel. Stay away from the '04.
And even then, you might want to have better head bolts and gaskets put in along with an EGR delete.
6.4 is better, but not problem free. I hear they are harder on fuel as well.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1653108 said:


> Buy an '06 or '7 if you buy any 6.0 diesel. Stay away from the '04.
> And even then, you might want to have better head bolts and gaskets put in along with an EGR delete.
> 6.4 is better, but not problem free. I hear they are harder on fuel as well.


My buddies dad has a 2010 6.4 its had so many issues. Whats the point in going with an 06-07 its the same motor? Like cet said a truck of that age should (and by the looks of it) have the issues worked out of it.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've heard similar "horror stories" about the dreaded hemi tick. I've been driving my '04 hemi for almost ten years...not one tick.

I too have heard the problems with the 6.0, whereas the 7.3 is virtually troublefree. Like Buswell said, stay away from the early years, and consider better head bolts and gaskets.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I have personally blown a set of headgaskets on a non-tuned 6.0. Quickest $4k+ I ever spent.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Got an 03, bought no running right. Replaced the #5 injector and its been perfect. The 03, 04, 05-07 are 3 different motors. The newer the better but for the right price older ones are good too. At 6000 mine had a the engine replaced by ford then pretty much everything under the hood was replaced, only 130,000 miles too. Learn about the engine and don't expect zero problems.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

The engines run great. I have two one weve owned since new and one i bought with 120,000 miles. The first is a good truck but at the 100k mile mark the issues are starting to appear. Just did the egr delete and now the up pipes are leaking. There will always be problems with every truck. My dodge was just as expensive just easier to diagnose. My second 6.0 has the egr delete and head gaskets. Neither one of these trucks are worth anything money wise. So if you buy one dont pay more than the truck is worth. I picked up my 06 with 120k for 8500 bucks. Trucks are good just tempermental. They dont like the cold they hate low battery voltage and they need frequent maintenance oil and fuel filter changes are very important so look for a good maintenance record.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mine is an 07. Flawless. I know lots of 6.0 owners that have the same experience. Most of the 6.0 bashes are guys that never even owned one. Lol


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Sawboy;1653172 said:


> Mine is an 07. Flawless. I know lots of 6.0 owners that have the same experience. Most of the 6.0 bashes are guys that never even owned one. Lol


This seems to be the general feeling of 6.0 owners I have talked too.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.giguereauto.net/2004_Ford_Ford_Tilton_NH_209867826.veh

This is the one I am looking at. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I personally would never buy a truck that's already been used for plowing UNLESS I knew who I was buying it from. Outside of that, bring $11k in cash, whiff $9,500 in front of em and see if they take it. Then play the "I can go to the bank and get a few hundred more game" (it's an inherent Greek gene.....I can't help myself)


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

06 here. No issues, maintained to a T. Bought new also...


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

One frend has an 04 no problems. Other friend just spent 10 grand rebuildng his. Both where maintained .


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I've used a few at work. Don't like starting in the cold without being plugged in, and the ones I drove were horrible on fuel mileage, at least for a diesel. If you do the EGR delete, they aren't that bad. But as others have said, get one thats 05-07. Thats what I've heard.

And I've heard many people saying the 6.0 is soooo bad, yet if you ask them, they've never owned or even driven them. The guys I've met that own them, they can't complain about them too much.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

A friend had a 04 and heads went out under warranty then went out again He paid 5k to get back on the road He sold it week later. Now driving a old 7.3 with 60k miles on it He bought and has over 200k on it now never had a major problems like his 04 6.0 did.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

First off I have never owned a 6.0 but believe the key to a good running 6.0 is to use it. Don't baby it, beat the crap out of it. One friend has an 06 6.0 he uses as a repo truck. He beats the living crap out of it. Finally had to do the egr delete at 320k, other than that it is all stock. Brother had a 06 Amarillo 6.0, he never ran it hard, never towed anything and really didn't drive it much. By 70k it had injectors, 2 turbos, one head gasket replaced. Not counting all the times dealer tried to reprogram it. Both of these people bought the trucks new. Repo guy is still running his, brother sold his when warranty ran out.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I love me a healthy 6.0. 

If you get someone to work on them that understands what they need you'll love the truck. There's to many shops that just throw parts at them and hope it runs well to count. Seems most want to watch you drop $4-6k into the motor and then see you back 6 months later for something else when they didn't do what was necessary the first time. The word "bulletproofing" gets thrown around way to much by people and shops that have no business working on a 6.0. They say it was done right and when something goes wrong you take it to a new place with someone who understands the 6.0 and they'll show you everything the other shop failed to do right. 

When a 6.0 is done right they are a good motor in a great truck. I'll take a 6.0 over a 7.3 any day, no questions asked. The motor makes more power and is more responsive, if it's an automatic the torqshift (5r110) is head and shoulders above the 4r100 as well. 


The 6.4's are a different beast. The biggest thing you can do to them is get rid of the stupid DPF, block the egr, and run a good tune. The abuse a 6.4 and 5R110 will take is impressive, they will also lay down some good power with minimal upgrades. 
If you want to get a 6.4 and leave it bone stock expect problems and short motor life. You would be far better off with a V10 or a Schwinn. Heck, most anything is better then a bone stock 6.4.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Well after talking to a few guys around town who have them I think I am going to pull the trigger on this truck. I have looked at what feels like hundreds of trucks (both on line and in person) and I have decided I would rather have a truck with a body in good condition and the 6.0 then find a 7.3 with super high miles and a body that is falling apart, or spending 20k + for a 08 or newer right now. I plan to do the egr delete and a tune on the truck at some point.

Thanks for the imput guys


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Are you getting a dump truck?


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

no f350 pick up its in a link in a previous post.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

If its a pickup you will be in alot better shape(Pickup has a Poly Tank, Chassis Cab has steel tank)Google Ford Super Duty Tank problems and order a pizza you can read for days. 

If you re ask your question as to who has had problems and then specify pickup or chassis cab you will see a more distinct trend.

I had an '07 that I maintained meticulously I was lucky and the tank went at 18months and the dealer replaced it.(This is not covered under warranty). If you don't catch it quick enough the tank liner disintegrates and fouls out the entire fuel system.

I had no more problems until 2012 at 37k miles when:

-Tank liner went again and replaced with a Poly Fuel Tank
-Fuel Sending Unit Failed
-Fuel Pump
-2 Fuel Injectors
-Fuel Filters
-Oil Pan LET GO
-FICM
-Turbo

My buddy had an '06 and an '07 with the same miles as me and we were following each other in to the shop all winter.

That all set me back about 6.5k from an off the clock Ford Diesel Tech.

Ford Wanted over 11k for the same work.

I traded it this spring for '13 F550 with the Gas V10.


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

Check out powerstrokehelp.com, it has some decent tips. I just bought a 6.0 a month ago so I can't judge it yet, I love the 7.3's, tough to find one without some rust issues though.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Buswell Forest;1653108 said:


> Buy an '06 or '7 if you buy any 6.0 diesel. Stay away from the '04.
> And even then, you might want to have better head bolts and gaskets put in along with an EGR delete.
> 6.4 is better, but not problem free. I hear they are harder on fuel as well.


Agreed. 04 6.0 were the worst, but if you want my opinion, i wouldnt touch any of them unless they have been "bullet proofed" already.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Honestly, and I am a Ford Sales MGR. The 6.0L will serve you well.

No AM Chips and run Cetain Boost in every tank. The EGR doesn't get gummed up then. Work them and don't let them idle while you have a 2 hour coffee.

A 6.7L has been an amazing engine, the 6.4L has had some issues and hard on fuel, the 6.0L well has been troublesome to say the least. Mostly though from people that use them as cars, and don't use Cetain booster.

Head Bolt problem is ussually because it has been Chipped.


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I hate reading all this stuff, i truly feel bad for guys who buy these 6.0s and have so many issues with them. I bought my duramax brand new in 06, chipped it at 10k, mix the fuel with power service and drive the hell out of it. The most expensive engine part ive purchased is a glow plug. Its now at 141k and runs like a top.


----------



## Dagwell (Dec 9, 2011)

I have an 03 f550 with a 6.0 and an 04 f550 with a 6.0. My 04 has an EGR delete which fixes alot of the problems and i just had to put head gaskets in it and went with head studs. 120k miles. Injectors go bad frequently. They make alot of power but When they break parts are very expensive and its not easy to work on it yourself with all the computer BS. On the other hand my dodge cummins has never needed the hood opened except for oil changes. I wont buy another ford diesel.


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

I have bragged on our 06 6.0 for years, problem free, great power, good fuel mileage, until this year... 
New turbo, now egr troubles started, and it seems the oil cooler is now fubar. Going to have to tear the top end of the engine off to give it an overhaul. For what we will spend on parts alone patching up this motor, we could have bought a complete replacement motor off the shelf for one of our gassers...
I have gassers with almost 3x the mileage with only minor repairs (don't get me wrong gassers have issues), but they are easy fixes like plugs, wires, a coil or even a fuel pump.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I know several people with them without problems, one guy bought his in 03 too. They are work trucks though and get used hard. There are problems with 7.3s too though not as common. Last year I spent about 7g on engine work on mine. Any diesel is expensive to repair just keep that in mind. I switched to a gas truck w the 6.2 and am very happy with it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Antlerart06;1653225 said:


> A friend had a 04 and heads went out under warranty then went out again He paid 5k to get back on the road He sold it week later. Now driving a old 7.3 with 60k miles on it He bought and has over 200k on it now never had a major problems like his 04 6.0 did.


7.3 are old slow and loud. They are not a holy grail. Its really funny when people tallk up 7.3s the newest one is the newest one is 10 years old and people are paying 20grand for 200k+ miles

in 05 ford raised the dowel size 2mm and upgraded the heads. Job 2 6.4s are better as well


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

A buddies 6.0 that has been trouble free since new in 06 let go just yesterday. Looks to be HG failure. They are a fail of a motor for hardwork if you haul or pull until you stud and delete it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

04 234,000 all stock, turbo at 220k, ficm 223k.
04 154,000 all stock, HPOP 135k, ficm 150k
05 152,000 all stock no issues
05 299,000 all stock no issues.....current no hot start, fixing soon but not detramental
05 244,000 all stock EGR cooler at 244k just fixed, good as new

299k 05 pulls 20k+ daily. Both 04's are RC SRWs and leave the scales in the winter loaded average 15-16k. These trucks work for a living and love every minute of it. Higher milage repairs are expected, and the trucks make me $$. I have owned every brand, they all have issues.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

got-h2o;1654087 said:


> 04 234,000 all stock, turbo at 220k, ficm 223k.
> 04 154,000 all stock, HPOP 135k, ficm 150k
> 05 152,000 all stock no issues
> 05 299,000 all stock no issues.....current no hot start, fixing soon but not detramental
> ...


Thats great to hear! I am supposed to pick mine up saturday!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice! Better post some pics when you get it.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

got-h2o;1654165 said:


> Nice! Better post some pics when you get it.


Will do! I am pretty pumped, this will be my first big truck (only f150/chevy1500 in the past) and I am already booking plow work for it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1653908 said:


> 7.3 are old slow and loud. They are not a holy grail. Its really funny when people tallk up 7.3s the newest one is the newest one is 10 years old and people are paying 20grand for 200k+ miles
> 
> in 05 ford raised the dowel size 2mm and upgraded the heads. Job 2 6.4s are better as well


I paid $6k for mine, 180k on it and runs like its brand new. Perfect compression, nearly 0 blow by. I spent $500 on a custom tuned chip (can get a cheaper one), intake, and straight pipe - she's plenty quick now.

Reason guys pay so much is its a simple engine that works and works and works. No Emissions junk, simple and fairly cheap to repair, plenty of power available, and get good mpg's.



CashinH&P;1654209 said:


> Will do! I am pretty pumped, this will be my first big truck (only f150/chevy1500 in the past) and I am already booking plow work for it.


Great to hear, the 6.0 is a good motor. Just maintain it and keep an eye on the vitals with a scan gauge or something similar. The 5R100 tranny is awesome as well!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I drive for a private ambulance company. I have driven every Ford Diesel that has been put in an E-350 van. I can say i have typed this speech many times here. The 6.0 and transmission are a drivers engine. I love to drive one running right. You can wheel it like you stool it. But, they break way too much! Injectors, EGR have problems all the time! We have 10 in the garage. Two at anytime have the check engine light lit. They just wait till what ever it is breaks. If you can, stay away from it. Unless the seller can prove the repairs have been done.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm putting mine up for sale as we speak. I want to go newer. I'll post the link here when I do for anyone interested.

http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/4140529976.html


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Picked the truck up yesterday, I really enjoy the truck so far. I have put 200 miles on it this weekend and only used less then half a take a fuel.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

iv had 2 6.0s and love them both. i drive my current 05 with 153000 on it more then my 2012. i got mine cheap and went threw it from the heads up. my advice is dont use cheap fuel my first 05 had 180000 on the stock injectors. flush the coolant add a coolant filter and cat ec1 rated collant that does not have silcone in it. and spend 160 on a scangauge 2 then read up on what you need to keep an eye on.


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

fatheadon1;1655065 said:


> iv had 2 6.0s and love them both. i drive my current 05 with 153000 on it more then my 2012. i got mine cheap and went threw it from the heads up. my advice is dont use cheap fuel my first 05 had 180000 on the stock injectors. flush the coolant add a coolant filter and cat ec1 rated collant that does not have silcone in it. and spend 160 on a scangauge 2 then read up on what you need to keep an eye on.


X2 coolant filter. I've recently been going to a very knowledgeable diesel tech and he explained the coolant filter situation to me as follows. " Sand in the block from the casting of the block must be removed. It's the reason the egr / oil coolers have issues. Egr delete is not a solution. When you understand WHY these issues are happening then you can correct the problem with a thorough coolant flush and replace coolant with correct coolant! Improper coolant forms into a jelly like substance clogging components like the egr and oil cooler etc. Head gasket issues / studs stretching are results of high engine temps be it over tuned / chipped, and or coolant problems. Heat kills these things. Proper maintenance / oil, filters, and fuel filters with FORD ONLY FILTERS is also essential. " Take care of your 6.0s and they will take care of you.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Have any pics of the new truck yet?


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

here she is! I cant get over the power of this truck. Towing my 7x14 enclosed trailer with the mowers was a real chore for my 1500's where as this pulls it like nothing is there. All in all I love the truck!


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice looking truck!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks great! Ya, I love how a 6.0 tows. I'm a firm believer in "slow and steady wins the race". I don't push mine, and regulate my acceleration as to not make the r's scream. It's amazing how quickly 1/3 throttle or so will get you to cruising speed with 25,000 lbs behind you, while never even getting near the 3k mark.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Truck looks clean for a new england rig! Congrats


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I am back in a great running 6.0 Squad at work. Make's a 12 hour shift easier with a great running truck! It spools up and goes!


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

04, F350, 6.0, with 130,XXX miles. bought with 62,000 miles for 18K. the egr and turbo where already replaced. Since then I have a had the egr delete kit, ficm, transmission rebuild, it is in the shop now getting an oil leak fixed, and it's 3rd alternator. 

I owned a 96 Dodge with a 488 v10 and when this truck dies or I sell it I'm going back to dodge. Done with Ford for ever.


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

Update on my 6.0, motor is coming out, Needs a head job, Icp, Ipr, and an oil pan. paid 18 K for the truck and have now put 13K into to keep it on the road. Im done with Ford, going back to Dodge after this.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

bln;1662321 said:


> Update on my 6.0, motor is coming out, Needs a head job, Icp, Ipr, and an oil pan. paid 18 K for the truck and have now put 13K into to keep it on the road. Im done with Ford, going back to Dodge after this.


13k for that work? Yikes!


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

No, not just for that, overall since I have owned it.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow sorry to hear about your truck man. I love mine so far, moved a buddies bobcat last week and I didnt even knoe it was there. In the next few weeks I will be picking up a 74 f250 from a buddies house. I will make sure to post some pictures when I do.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bln if you like the truck overall, get a 7.3. I had a 99 Ram V10 before my F350 7.3 and love this truck. Been a really reliable rig so far.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

bln;1657596 said:


> 04, F350, 6.0, with 130,XXX miles. bought with 62,000 miles for 18K. the egr and turbo where already replaced. Since then I have a had the egr delete kit, ficm, transmission rebuild, it is in the shop now getting an oil leak fixed, and it's 3rd alternator.
> 
> I owned a 96 Dodge with a 488 v10 and when this truck dies or I sell it I'm going back to dodge. Done with Ford for ever.


Sounds like its trying to die but you wont let it!


----------



## 31hour (Sep 17, 2011)

My early 04 f350 bought new. 278k lost a roller lifter and rebuilt it. Now at 314k with original trans. Great truck. great engine.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

03 with 175k on it. Did flushes, oil cooler and coolant filter when i bought it with 100k. Just did an injector and two glow plugs. 6.0 for life!


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

7.3 for life. 02 f-350 with 220,000. The most costly repair was $1,100 for a new oil pan last year. I change oil, oil filter, fuel filter and it runs like the day I bought it. 6.0's and newer are junk. This is for every make not just ford, the epa ruined diesel trucks. Ill be buying 7.3's for as long as there is one available to buy.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GVL LLC;1668288 said:


> 6.0's and newer are junk. This is for every make not just ford, the epa ruined diesel trucks.


I'm sorry you've been mislead. Keeps the 6.0's cheap for the rest of us though.

Sure the EPA hasn't done any favors but the trucks made since 2003 have a lot of potential and can be reliable.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Couldn't agree with Mark more. I'm glad the 6.0 has a bad rap with the general public. I'll just keep buying them at low prices since there such a "terrible" truck. I own one with 350000mi on it, runs better then my ones with only 100000 on them.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

GVL LLC;1668288 said:


> 7.3 for life. 02 f-350 with 220,000. The most costly repair was $1,100 for a new oil pan last year. I change oil, oil filter, fuel filter and it runs like the day I bought it. 6.0's and newer are junk. This is for every make not just ford, the epa ruined diesel trucks. Ill be buying 7.3's for as long as there is one available to buy.


Not me. I've owned too many of those loud ass things. They have their problems too, and are pretty underpowered in comparison. I still have one, and only b/c it was cheap, had low miles and a newer trans with a warranty. Not really knocking them, overall they're good trucks, just not perfect....and older. One main thing about upgrading is getting a coil sprung front end. I have 3 leaf sprung front ends currently and not only do I throw parts at them left and right, their turning radius is horrible. My CCLB 05 turns better than my RCLB's. My LWB 05 550 reg cab turns better than any of them.



Mark13;1668293 said:


> I'm sorry you've been mislead. Keeps the 6.0's cheap for the rest of us though.
> 
> Sure the EPA hasn't done any favors but the trucks made since 2003 have a lot of potential and can be reliable.





born2farm;1668299 said:


> Couldn't agree with Mark more. I'm glad the 6.0 has a bad rap with the general public. I'll just keep buying them at low prices since there such a "terrible" truck. I own one with 350000mi on it, runs better then my ones with only 100000 on them.


Amen to these boys!! ^^^^


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

Loving my 6.0. I have put about 1000 miles on it 90% of which are towing and it does amazing. I moved a buddies bobcat a few weeks ago the truck didnt even know it was there. People who bash the 6.0 have obviously never driven a healty 6.0, I love it. My friend has a 7.3 and a 6.4 and he prefers my 6.0 over both of his trucks he said its more fun to drive.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

A healthy 6.0 is a great truck, but a unhealthy 6.0 is a pita to solve. Mine has been in the shop with multiple problems for 2 weeks. not bashing just saying they are will have problems sooner or later.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

born2farm;1668299 said:


> Couldn't agree with Mark more. I'm glad the 6.0 has a bad rap with the general public. I'll just keep buying them at low prices since there such a "terrible" truck. I own one with 350000mi on it, runs better then my ones with only 100000 on them.


This same statement goes hand and hand with GM 6.5 diesel trucks. My truck sat in a field for 4 years, I bought it for 1k with a MM1 not running. 7 years and 100K miles later I'm still driving it.

Its no power house but its been a damn reliable rig. I wouldn't hesitate owning a 6.0 someday.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DieselSlug;1668415 said:


> 7 years and 100K miles later I'm still driving it.


3 years and I've put over 70k on my truck. Yours needs to be on the road more lol


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Mark13;1668423 said:


> 3 years and I've put over 70k on my truck. Yours needs to be on the road more lol


My vehicle count is usually 3 to 4 at a time. So I do pretty good at spreading the miles between them lol.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That's my trick too!! ^^


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

No problems out of my 6.0. Egr was deleted around 30k and it's creeping up on 200k now with nothing other than regular maintinence. Hopefully the 6.7 I'm replacing it with is as trouble free.


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

Im not a 6.0 basher because I know there are alot of reliable ones on the road as we speak but the problem is when one breaks half the mechanics dont know what they are doing and just start throwing parts at it unless you want to pay big bucks and have a dealer work on it. Also there is no room under the hood to do anything. Any truck that requires the cab being taken off to do work on it is not one I want to own.

Ive driven a healthy 03 6.0 and ya they have alittle more giddy up and go but I use trucks to work not to try to burn the ricer next to me off the line. I know 7.3's have their problems as well but you cant knock an engine that was produced for over 10 years. When a 7.3 breaks any person that is familiar with them has an idea what might be wrong. On the other hand a 6.0 and newer you have to hook it up to fancy computers and stuff like that to figure out what is wrong. There are just far too many horror stories to justfy it being called a good engine. If ford had worked out a few of the now known problems, they wouldnt have gotten such a bad wrap.

Now the one thing I will say is that if I were to ever purchase one it would be one that has at least 200,000 on it because from all the research ive done it appears evident that if the truck has lasted that long then the motor in that specific truck should last a good amount of time.

On the topic of engine noise, I honestly dont think the 6.0 is that much quieter then a 7.3. I mean in the 03 the turbo whistle is pretty loud stock and its no 6.4 or 6.7 in terms of engine quietness. I also really dont mind the noise of a 7.3 and honestly hate the fact that the 6.4 and 6.7 sound like a gasser.

lastly on the topic of getting 6.0's for pennies on the dollar. I think that's few and far between, I mean ya there are some good deals out there on them but to be honest I feel like the prices should be lower. I mean $18,000 for a stock 06 f-350 with 180,000 isnt a great deal in my mind and surely isnt a bargain especially when the potential for thousands in repairs could pop up right after you buy it. 

Im a die hard ford fan but for mid and upper 2000's trucks id take a 5.9 cummins over a 6.0 every day. the verdict is still out on the 6.7 ps because its too new but it looks like it could be a pretty good engine.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

7.3s go for absolutely stupid amounts of money. There's one in my area for sale for 16k with 290k miles. Really?

6.0s aren't hard to work on. Cab doesn't need to come off for anything. I like working on them. I can hook my laptop up and usually know a few minutes later exactly what is wrong with it


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

I just wish they didnt have so many big money problems because if they were a bunch of small less costly things. Id buy one because I really do believe they are a good engine when all the kinks are worked out. Its just buying the truck that wont break down 2 weeks after I buy it is what im worried about. If I come across a dirt cheap one with high miles thats presentable i may take the plunge. 
One question for all the 6.0 owners: Do the turbos get clogged/carboned up alot especially if you arent pulling trailers day in and day out? That was another thing that concerns me about them is the added complexity to the turbos. But if you guys havent had many problems then that would ease that fear. Sorry to hijack the thread im just looking to buy another truck and its either going to be another 7.3 or 6.0


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

A good mechanic can make or break your 6.0 experience. I hear horror stories of guys spending 10k or more at the dealer trying to fix problems. My guy has a real good understanding of how they work and has been spot on with every diagnosis. A lot of other guys just keep throwing expensive parts at them until they stumble across what originally caused the issue.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OldSchoolPSD;1668934 said:


> A good mechanic can make or break your 6.0 experience. I hear horror stories of guys spending 10k or more at the dealer trying to fix problems. My guy has a real good understanding of how they work and has been spot on with every diagnosis. A lot of other guys just keep throwing expensive parts at them until they stumble across what originally caused the issue.


Exactly. To many people have 100% faith in the Ford Dealer being the only place to get the truck fixed right. The amount of trucks that come out of the dealer and end up not long after at my friends shop for the same or similar problems is frightening. Also at least around here that the trucks don't commonly get the updates to prevent further problems even though Ford makes the updated parts and the dealer stocks them.

There's plenty of private shops around here as well that say they fix 6.0's, have signs out in front stating they have the cure for 6.0's, etc yet you see what comes out of the shop and it's nothing more then throwing parts at it hoping the problem is fixed or goes away for long enough to get paid.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

I can attest to this. We own

2 7.3l (one with 145k one with 60k)
3 6.0l (one with 60k one with 70k and one with 140k)
1 6.4l (55k)

both 7.3l never a problem aside from the high pressure oil line orings and a glow plug relay or two
the 6.4l I deleted the dpf and egr right after I purchased it only had the leaking radiator and that was taken care of under warranty.

The 6.0l two had egr problems and because we weren't educated at the time about the real cause of the problem we kept addressing the symptoms. One has been deleted (the one with 145k) and has had zero problems since, the other will be deleted when it starts to act up again or we find some free time (the one with 60k)

The latest 6.0 ( my brothers) we tore the cab off and bullet proofed the thing. Wasn't too bad of a job


----------



## Jeremie444 (Oct 23, 2013)

Buddy of mine bought an 05' 6.0 with like 50k on it, truck pulled good but it also died within a year of his purchase, paid a hefty loan on it too. 
I went out to Long Island to pick up my truck with 133k on it only paid 6k for it. Deals on 7.3's are out ther you just have to be committed to looking.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

jasonz;1669296 said:


> I can attest to this. We own
> 
> 2 7.3l (one with 145k one with 60k)
> 3 6.0l (one with 60k one with 70k and one with 140k)
> ...


Just an FYI, the Fisher/Western Solenoid will fix your Glow Plug Relay problems for good! Its an upgrade and works well, my truck fires right up no matter how cold it is now.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

plowguy43;1670251 said:


> Just an FYI, the Fisher/Western Solenoid will fix your Glow Plug Relay problems for good! Its an upgrade and works well, my truck fires right up no matter how cold it is now.


thanks next time I will just swap in one of them.


----------



## b97ranger (Nov 24, 2013)

Just joined plow site and this thread jumped out at me, I work at a ford dealer in mass selling parts, and I must say the 6.0l really is a good engine if you stick to your maintenance, ford filters (as someone else mentioned), cetain booster, stud the heads, flush coolant, and a bulletproof egr cooler....


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just did my first service on my 06 6.0, holy sh!t trying to get off the air filter, I was in my driveway arguing with my truck. There is a YouTube video that gives you a much better idea on how to do it that I watched afterwards, if you are going to do your own service watch the video first, will save you sanity. Side note get a socket for the fuel filter on the frame under the drivers side door, no room to move for a wrench, knuckles will look like you shook hands with Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## tyler886 (Mar 8, 2008)

b97ranger;1670319 said:


> Just joined plow site and this thread jumped out at me, I work at a ford dealer in mass selling parts, and I must say the 6.0l really is a good engine if you stick to your maintenance, ford filters (as someone else mentioned), cetain booster, stud the heads, flush coolant, and a bulletproof egr cooler....*have a spare or bulletproof ficm, coolant filter, fresh oil cooler, spare ICP and pigtail if 03, and possibly a spare IPR*


Added a little to your post, and then they're damn reliable engines!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Jim74;1670647 said:


> Just did my first service on my 06 6.0, holy sh!t trying to get off the air filter, I was in my driveway arguing with my truck. There is a YouTube video that gives you a much better idea on how to do it that I watched afterwards, if you are going to do your own service watch the video first, will save you sanity. Side note get a socket for the fuel filter on the frame under the drivers side door, no room to move for a wrench, knuckles will look like you shook hands with Edward Scissorhands.


Buy the snap on socket its much much easier. I have the 7.3 one too makes that easier


----------



## Arptplow (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a 2004 F350 6.0. Egr delete etc. and it runs great. It will pull anything I need it too, and I know others that have had them. Great truck and engine. The one thing, other than egr delete - properly, is to keep up on the mtce. And I find there is a world of difference in the winter running 0w40 Rotella t6 oil and plug in the block heater.


----------

